# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A ka rëndësi diferenca e moshës në dashuri?!

## GJermani

E di se moshate ndoshta nuk kane rendesi te secili i/e dashuruare.
Po por edhe ka shume ai qe e kupton se cka eshte jeta me nje ma te ri 
ose te re, edhe ma i moshuare ose e moshuare.... :i qetë:

----------


## kleadoni

teme e bukur kjo....po une nuk di se c'pergjigje te jap,pasi njoh cifte qe kane nje diference moshe 2-3 vjecare,ca te tjere me diference 6-7 vjecare dhe cifte ku gruaja eshte me e madhe se burri,ose jane moshatare...
qe te gjithe keto qe permenda kane nje jete shume te bukur me njeri tjetrin,ndaj fare mire mund te dal ne konkluzion qe nuk ka rendesi mosha....
gjithsesi une jam kundra diferences se madhe ne moshe...per mendimin tim nje diference e vogel duhet...djali te jete te pakten pak me i madh....
 :Lulja3:

----------


## Nyx

po sigurisht qe ka, se si mund te lidhesh ti me nje njeri me te vogel se vetja kur ai/ajo e shohin jeten me ca vite minus , dhe prap nuk mund te lidhesh me nje njeri10 vjet me te madh  se vetja sepse do vij nje cast ku ai/ajo do te trajtoje si femije dhe ti do jesh i/e detyruar te degjosh ate shprehjen rri urte se e di une ate pune se e kam pare diellin me perpara se ty.
idealja do ishte ose te dy ne nje moshe ose djali te ishte 3-4 vjet me i madh se vajza

----------


## BaBa

*Ska...................*

----------


## irexha

e bukur kjo pyetje, per mendimin tim mes nje kopje burre e grua, ka rendesi te madhe mosha, pasi eshte po ajo qe dy persona nuk i shofin gjerat njesoj ne asnje aspekt e para dhe e dyta edhe ne mardheniet intime te ciftit ka probleme , nuk flas ketu per diferencen deri ne 5 vjet po rastet flasin deri ne 20 vjet, kjo per mendimin tim sduhet te ndodhe.

----------


## XXXI

per mua ka rendesi mosha e partnerit ,diferenca max eshte 5-6 years
kam pershtypjen qe te gjithe e kane problem diferencen e madhe,se nuk do marresh babain lol ,por jeta,kushtet,te mirat materiale i shtyjne njerezit te mos i mendojne ndonjehere keto gjera dhe martohen.5-6 y is good ,me shume duket sikur rri per keqardhje apo interes

----------


## goldian

edhe une jam me mendimin e parafoleses diferenca 5 deri ne 8 vjet do kishte qene ideale

----------


## Laura78

Dashuria e vertete nuk njeh moshe.Por kjo ndodh vetem atehere kur ti nuk je ne gjendje te dallosh ke do me shume ;veten apo tjetrin...
Dashuria eshte sa e bukur aq dhe e dhimbshme.Sa te ben te lumtur aq dhe te lendon.Por eshte nje ndjenje shume e mrekullueshme ta provosh qe dhe nese te lendon perseri thua te pakten e kam provuar dhe ishte dicka e papreshkruar.Por jeta eshte mizore shume here dhe loz me ty dhe duhet ta pranojme kete fakt dhe ben qe dashuria shume here te mos jetoje gjate

----------


## no name

Normal qe ka rendesi
kur vjen ne pyetje 10-15 vjec
me i madh edhe me i vogel eshte si shum
per mendimin tim  :buzeqeshje: 
kshu qe diferenca te jet deri 5 vite  :buzeqeshje:  do te ishte shum me mir  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EDA-TR

mosha mes dy cifteve nuk ka rendesi fare , varet nga dashuria qe kan per njeritjetrin .......

Para dy ditesh kam lezuar qe ka hyr shum ne mode qe meshkujt te jen me te vegjel edhe femrat e medhaja,,,,,,,,,, looooooool se di pse kohet e fundit po shtohete dhe me shum........Gati 60 % te cifteve ne shoqerin time jan femrat me te medhaja .....

Cfar ju shtyn ju meshkuj qe te veproni keshtu ?? do me interesonte shum .....

----------


## IL__SANTO

Per mua midis 2 personave qe duhen nuk ka rendesi mosha.Psh une vet jam 27 vjec kurse nusen e kam 64 vjece.Me merr pension e shkreta.Po cti bej dashuris.    :P

Si nuk ka rendesi mosha ore mileti cfare pyetje beni?

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Per mua midis 2 personave qe duhen nuk ka rendesi mosha.Psh une vet jam 27 vjec kurse nusen e kam 64 vjece.Me merr pension e shkreta.Po cti bej dashuris.    :P
> 
> Si nuk ka rendesi mosha ore mileti cfare pyetje beni?


Hallall plako!Po me sqaro dicka te lutem!Cila eshte me e forte,dashuria qe ke per letrat apo dashuria qe ke per bashkeshorten? :pa dhembe:  bej shaka plako...

Sa per temen,mendoj se mosha ka rendesine e vet nese flasim per nje lidhje bashkeshortore...nuk mund te martohem me nje 70 vjecare sepse nuk jam shume i afte ne nderrimin e bebelinave... :pa dhembe:

----------


## Renegata

po.mashkulli eshte mire te jete me i madh.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Thon qe dashuria nuk njef mosh,por jo t`ja fusesh me TOP ama.

Nese dy njerez duhen gjithcka mund te ndodh.
Pastaj eshte e pranushme qe mashkulli te jete dhe 10 vite me i madh,ndersa per sa i perket femres,deri ne 5 vjec,me pak dhimbje por do e pranosh moshen madhore te saj.

Ehhh Dashuri esapi thuaj*

----------


## hope31

une mendoj se po

cuni te jete me i madh ne moshe se goca

diferenca te mos jete e madhe

si ne asgje tjeter nuk mund te eliminohen "perjashtimet" qe mund te ndodhin

----------


## rina_

Ne dashuri nuk ka moshe.....diferenca e vogel ne mes viteve nuk ka rendesi...
Dashuria nuk njeh kufi...
pajtohem me mendimin erenegates....

----------


## kurkushi

> Ne dashuri nuk ka moshe.....diferenca e vogel ne mes viteve nuk ka rendesi...
> Dashuria nuk njeh kufi...
> pajtohem me mendimin erenegates....


Jo,edhe une e them keshtu: dashuria  nuk njeh moshe,ngjyre,fe,komb,vetem epshin  (apo)dhe  interesin ...

----------


## KaLajsi

Jo ska... S`do te thot gje 10 vite me pak 10 vite me shum rendesi ka te ket mirkuptim dhe dashuri midis ciftit  , por prap se prap cdo njeri ka mendim e tij .

----------


## RaPSouL

Mosha ne nje lidhje ka rendesine e vet, varesisht nga cifti nga pikpamja e tyre per dashurine.

Per mua personalisht mosha nuk luan shume rol te madh varesisht nga largesia ne mosh mes dy te dashuruarve keshtu qe deri me 10 vjet eshte e pranueshme nga ana ime si me e vogel ashtu edhe me e madhe mirepo me shume se 10 vjet luan rol te rendesishem ather mosha.

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Varet Cfare Diference Moshe Eshte. Po Pati Diferenc Te Madhe Ka Shume Probleme [Mos Perputhje Ideshe] Po Qe Diferenc E Vogel Se Besoj Se Ka Problem.

----------

